# Newbie Build - ZooMed 18x18x36 Paludarium



## DTWGulo (Jul 18, 2020)

Hey, Dendroboard! I'm brand new to the vivarium/paludarium scene. I've been a freshwater planted tank guy for about 6 years. I got a chance to try out a Zoo Med 18x18x36 paludarium and jumped on it. Didn't keep good photos of the build process and I'm sure I made a ton of mistakes. Here's the fully planted result. I know it will require revision over time. I expected a lot of things to show up smaller than they are, but that's ok. Also, I think the high heat during shipping killed the moss slurry, so a lot of that will have to be replaced, too. Wish I'd found this board before I did my build! There are some truly inspiring works here.

I'm already set on building a big paludarium as a future project with a ton of lessons learned on this small one. Worked out that way with my planted tanks, too. I went from a 29g low-tech to a 150g high-tech.

No livestock plans other than fish or crabs, but I need to get the top 2/3 in better shape before I do that.

Constructive critique welcome!


----------



## Username4u (Aug 6, 2019)

looks nice, maybe some reed frogs? but I'm not sure.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

It looks absolutely beautiful, you have a great talent at design and build. What are you planning to stock it with?


----------



## DTWGulo (Jul 18, 2020)

I wanted to do Vampire Crabs, but I don't think I have enough horizontal land access for them, so I've pretty much bagged that idea. Once I grow in more plants on the bottom half -- some java fern and more moss -- I'll probably go with Celestial Pearl Danios or Dwarf Emerald Rasboras. Two of my favorite fish ever, and they'll do really well in a one-species tank. I've got a pair of L-201 Plecos that are only a couple inches long that would go well in there. I never see them in their current tank anyway.

Thanks for the nice comments!


----------



## DTWGulo (Jul 18, 2020)

Update on growth and some changes in the Paludarium. Some species in, some species out as far as the plants go. Also added some Galaxy Rasboras and Emerald Dwarf Rasboras for fish, but they were too hard to photograph tonight.


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

Your vertical portion looks to be growing in well! Have you had much luck growing plants in the submerged portion?


----------



## Gastrotheca (Sep 4, 2020)

Do you mind posting a full plant list? Love the aesthetic of the bromeliads in the middle! Great Tank!

Gastrotheca
---------------------------
Crested Gecko 0.2.0


----------



## DTWGulo (Jul 18, 2020)

1. Ficus pumila

2. Tillandsia sp. (various, including 

3. Ficus thenbergii (Oak Leaf Creeping Fig)

4. Lysmachia nummularia

5. Bromeliad tissue culture (petco) - unknown sp.

6. Neoregelia “Wild Tiger”

7. Neoregelia “Felina”

8. Neoregelia Bitzer “Red Waif”

9. Neoregelia “Li Fling”

10. Neoregelia “Big O”

11. Cryptanthus sp.

12. NeHerp tropical moss

13. Hydrocotyle tripartita “Japan” (aquatic species grown emersed)

14. Hygrophila pinnatifida (aquatic, emersed)

15. Weeping moss (aquatic)

16. Aquatic moss sp / possibly Riccia

17. Bolbitis heteroclita (mini Bolbitis fern grown emersed)

18. Bucephalandra sp. emersed

19. Marchantia (liverwort)

20. Selaginella erythropus

21. Peacock moss (aquatic)

22. Bucephalandra sp.

23. Glossostigma elatinoides

24. Ranunculus inundatus

25. Sagittaria sp. (dwarf?)

26. Willow moss (Fissidens sp.)

27. Monosolenium tenerum 

28. Bolbitis heteroclite (baby bolbitis) (aquatic)





Not numbered:

Fruiting Moss

Vegetative Moss

Hypnum moss

Mnium moss

Doryopteris cordite (Antenna Fern)

Neoregelia ampullacea (on back wall, obscured by #6)

Hygrophila polysperma

Micranthemum “Monte Carlo”

Riccardia chamedryfoolia (aquatic)

Various other aquatic mosses.


----------



## DTWGulo (Jul 18, 2020)

minorhero said:


> Your vertical portion looks to be growing in well! Have you had much luck growing plants in the submerged portion?


I'm used to high-tech planted tanks, so this is honestly an embarrassment for me. Look at all that BBA! Argh!
Stuff is growing okay, though. I threw in a bunch of stuff to see what would work. I'd really like a carpet of the Glosso, which seems to be working. I'm going to have to remove and dip those Buce plants in peroxide or something to kill all that BBA.


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

DTWGulo said:


> I'm used to high-tech planted tanks, so this is honestly an embarrassment for me. Look at all that BBA! Argh!
> Stuff is growing okay, though. I threw in a bunch of stuff to see what would work. I'd really like a carpet of the Glosso, which seems to be working. I'm going to have to remove and dip those Buce plants in peroxide or something to kill all that BBA.


I'm impressed your getting that much growth! 36" is a long way for light to go in a tank like this. What lights are you using?


----------



## Gastrotheca (Sep 4, 2020)

Wow! That is an impressive plant list! You really did just throw a lot in there! Looks great, love the Creeping Jenny. Are you still planning to stock this viv still? Beautiful tank!

Gastrotheca
---------------------------
Crested Gecko 0.2.0


----------



## DTWGulo (Jul 18, 2020)

There are fish in the bottom! Celestial Pearl Danios, Emerald Dwarf Rasboras, a bunch of Neo shrimp and Amano shrimp. 

For lights I used Finnex Fugeray Planted + lights. I have 2 x 16” on the top. In the water portion I added a submersible cheap LED tube light from Amazon that sheds some light in the bottom so I can see the fish. As the plants have grown so much larger the water light is the only thing the plants are getting underwater. Seems to be working ok.


----------

